# 7 yếu tố giúp nhận biết ngôi nhà có phong thủy tốt



## vtkong

Phong thủy nhà ở ảnh hưởng rất lớn đến cuộc sống, tài vận và sức khỏe của cả gia đình. Khi đi mua nhà, làm thế nào để bạn có thể nhận biết được ngôi nhà có phong thủy tốt, tăng vận mệnh trong tương lai? Hãy cùng khám phá chi tiết qua bài viết!

Xem phong thủy nhà ở không phải là mê tín dị đoan mà có là một phạm trù khoa học. Theo Wikipedia thì phong thủy là tổng hợp các học thuyết nghiên cứu về sự ảnh hưởng của hướng khí, hướng gió, mạch nước đến đời sống và họa phúc của con người. Trên thực tế, phong thủy đã là một phần quan trọng trong văn hóa phương đông, tồn tại và được nghiên cứu chuyên sâu hàng trăm năm nay.

Khí mạch của mảnh đất được xem là quan trọng và liên quan mật thiết đến phúc - họa của những người ở trong ngôi nhà đó. Vậy làm thế nào để chọn được ngôi nhà có phong thủy tốt?

Vì sao cần chọn nhà hợp phong thủy
Từ xưa, ông cha ta đã có những câu dân gian như "chọn đất mà ở" "đất lành chim đậu" "có thờ có thiêng, có kiêng có lành"...Cho thấy việc quan tâm trong vị trí nhà đất và cách chọn lựa, sắp xếp đồ đạc. Nói một cách khác, phong thủy nhà ở rất quan trọng trong quy luật tương tác của thiên nhiên, môi trường, bố cục, mặt bằng không gian sống và phương pháp thay đổi tác động đó tới cuộc sống con người.

ngoi-nha-phong-thuy-tot
Ngôi nhà hợp phong thủy tốt cho cuộc sống của con người
Ngôi nhà có phong thủy tốt sẽ đem lại sự tốt lành và hưng vượng cho gia chủ. Để có được ngôi nhà hợp phong thủy, cần hội tụ đủ các yếu tố thuận lợi từ: Địa hình đất, phương vị, sự thông thoáng và sự tác động của gió, nắng tới ngôi nhà.

7 yếu tố nhận biết ngôi nhà có phong thủy tốt
Một ngôi nhà được xem là có phong thủy tốt cần đảm bảo các yếu tố phong thủy, ngũ hành và bát quái sau:

1. Đảm bảo yếu tố “tàng phong tụ khí”
Một ngôi nhà có phong thủy tốt cần đảm bảo "tàng phong tụ khí" - dòng khí lưu chuyển trong nhà liên tục, hài hòa, tránh ngưng tụ lại một chỗ. Cụ thể, ngôi nhà cần phân chia không gian hợp lý, giảm vách ngăn nhưng không nên quá trống trải. Khi chọn mua nhà, bạn nên chọn những ngôi nhà có không gian phòng khách thông thoáng, khoảng không gian giữa các phòng phù hợp.

2. Ngôi nhà thông thoáng, tràn ngập ánh sáng
Một ngôi nhà thông thoáng, tràn ngập ánh sáng mặt trời là ngôi nhà có phong thủy tốt. Vì vậy, khi đi mua nhà, bạn cần quan sát ngôi nhà có nhiều ánh sáng tự nhiên hay không, có thông gió và thoáng khí không... Những yếu tố này sẽ ảnh hưởng nhiều đến sức khỏe và tài lộc của gia chủ.

ngoi-nha-anh-sang
Ngôi nhà thông thoáng, nhiều ánh sáng thường mang lại phong thủy tốt
3. Xem phía trước ngôi nhà
Đứng trước cửa nhà, bạn hãy nhìn ra ngoài và xem có công trình lớn hoặc cột điện, chướng ngại vật... đối diện với ngôi nhà hay không, đồng thời sản sinh “ám tiến sát” trong phong thuỷ học. Vệ tinh, dây điện của hàng xóm, cột dây điện trên đường, tháp nhọn của nhà thờ, hoặc 1 con đường dài vừa đúng hướng vào cửa chính nhà bạn – những thứ này đều được gọi là “ám tiến sát” và không tốt cho phong thủy.

Danh sách link gooogle bds
http://www.google.de/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.co.jp/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://images.google.co.uk/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.co.uk/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.it/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.es/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.ca/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/重新導向通知http://www.google.pl/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.com.br/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://images.google.com.au/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.com.au/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.co.in/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.ch/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.be/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/https://www.google.ru/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.com.tw/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.at/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.se/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.dk/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://images.google.com.tr/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.com.mx/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.fi/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://images.google.pt/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.com.sg/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.co.nz/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.co.za/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.co.th/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://images.google.com.ar/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.com.ar/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.com.ua/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.no/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.co.id/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.ro/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.com.ph/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/https://www.google.com.vn/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://images.google.gr/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.gr/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.ie/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.cl/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.com.my/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.sk/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://images.google.com/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://images.google.bg/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.co.il/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.co.kr/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.rs/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.lt/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.si/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.ae/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.com.co/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.hr/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.com.pe/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.ee/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.com.sa/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.com.eg/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.lv/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.co.ve/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.com.np/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/https://www.google.com.pk/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.com.ng/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.com.ec/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.lk/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.lu/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.com.bd/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.com.uy/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.mu/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.by/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.tn/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.co.ke/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.co.cr/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.com.do/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.com.pr/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.com.lb/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.ba/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.is/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.dz/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.com.gt/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.com.py/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.com.sv/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.kz/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.com.gh/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.hn/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.jo/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.com.bo/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.com.mt/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.cat/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.com.kw/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.com.kh/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.com.pa/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.ge/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.ml/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.com.ni/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.co.ug/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.co.ma/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.co.bw/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.mk/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.ci/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.com.bh/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.com.cy/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.com.na/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.li/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.com.qa/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.cm/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.am/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.ad/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.tt/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.com.ly/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/https://www.google.iq/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.com.jm/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.co.tz/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.com.cu/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.mn/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.az/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.sn/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.mg/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.as/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.je/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.md/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.com.om/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.vg/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.me/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.co.zw/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.fm/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.com.af/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.bs/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.co.zm/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.ht/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.com.mm/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.ps/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.sh/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.com.gi/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.ms/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.kg/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.com.ag/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.rw/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.gp/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.mw/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.cd/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.com.bz/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.gg/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.im/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.gm/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.dj/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.tm/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://images.google.tm/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.sc/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://images.google.la/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.la/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.dm/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.com.fj/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.sr/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.mv/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.vu/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://sc.districtcouncils.gov.hk/TuniS/http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.pn/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.to/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.bi/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.co.ls/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.co.mz/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.com.sb/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.nr/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.al/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.co.uz/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.ws/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.tg/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.cg/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.co.ao/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.com.vc/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.com.nf/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.bt/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.com.pg/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.com.tj/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.com.bn/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.bj/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.co.ck/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.gl/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.gy/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.com.ai/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.cf/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.bf/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.cv/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.tl/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.so/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.td/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.st/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.ga/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.ac/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.ne/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.ki/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/http://www.google.tk/url?q=http://saigongreenland.vn/https://transtats.bts.gov/exit.asp?url=http://saigongreenland.vn/
https://www.polytrauma.va.gov/disclaimer.asp?url=http://saigongreenland.vn/
https://asp.arkansas.gov/?URL=http://saigongreenland.vn/
https://www.wrasb.gov.tw/opennews/opennews01_detail.aspx?nno=2014062701&return=http://saigongreenland.vn/
http://rensselaerny.gov/Departments/PoliceDepartment/Events/eventslist/15-02-13/Rensselaer_Knights_of_Columbus_Lenten_Dinners.aspx?Returnurl=http://saigongreenland.vn/
http://sc.sie.gov.hk/TuniS/saigongreenland.vn/http://sc.youth.gov.hk/TuniS/saigongreenland.vn/
https://register.transportscotland.gov.uk/Subscribe/WidgetSignup?url=http://saigongreenland.vn/
https://register.aib.gov.uk/Subscribe/WidgetSignup?url=http://saigongreenland.vn/
http://enewsletter.staffordshire.gov.uk/t.aspx?S=3&ID=0&NL=29&N=769&SI=78184&URL=http://saigongreenland.vn/
http://onlinemanuals.txdot.gov/help/urlstatusgo.html?url=saigongreenland.vn/
http://warp.ndl.go.jp/search/ArchiveSearch/WE11.jsp?collectDate=20070808&originalUrl=http://saigongreenland.vn/
http://sc.devb.gov.hk/TuniS/saigongreenland.vn/
https://register.aib.gov.uk/Subscribe/WidgetSignup?url=http://saigongreenland.vn/
https://water.weather.gov/ahps2/nwsexit.php?url=http://saigongreenland.vn/


----------

